# Numbering 100% polyester mesh jerseys



## wildcard1257

Ok, ladies and gents, I've done my searching and there doesn't seem to be much out there in the forums on Numbering 100% polyester mesh baseball jerseys.

I know transfer express offers the numbers I'm looking for. Is there a better place to get 2 color numbers? Can I use plastisol transfers? Can the jersey stand the heat?

I'm doing red jerseys (unfortunately) with royal blue/white numbers and lettering. I wouldn’t classify the mesh as a large mesh, but it’s not pinhole either. The mesh doesn’t concern me as much as the fact that they are polyester. I’ve never heat pressed 100% poly before.

My fear is; #1 To have the shirts come back because the transfers are falling off. #2 Scorching the shirts.

I need to get this done in the next few weeks.

Any help or experiences you've had would be great. If you’ve used a different brand or method, please tell me why.


----------



## thutch15

I would say they can handle the heat. Also another option would be ThermoFlex Sport for vinyl heat transfer. It is made for that type of application.


----------



## wildcard1257

thutch15 said:


> I would say they can handle the heat. Also another option would be ThermoFlex Sport for vinyl heat transfer. It is made for that type of application.


And is that a type of transfer or a name brand? Where can I get it if I decide to use it?

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## thutch15

No it is a vinyl that you would have to cut on a plotter.


----------



## Reddawgs

I use transfer express numbers all the time on the 100 % poly mesh jerseys they can handle the heat plus they look great but the time and temp has to be right on your heat press or you will run into problems.


----------



## majesticmind

There is a link to Stahls on Transfer express` site. They have a transfer called clear. Just call them and ask about it. When you print , all the mesh holes will still be holes. The transfer doesnt cover them up. It only sticks to the jersey.


----------



## JoshEllsworth

You shouldn't have scorching issues - I have customers that do a ton of polyester and nylon jerseys. Just make sure that the transfer ordered is compatible and IF your garment has dye migration issues you will need a transfer produced with a low bleed ink or a vinyl that blocks migration. Also, be sure to put a print perfect pad, telon pillow or teflon sheet in between the layers of your garment so both side don't adhere together


----------



## wildcard1257

Thanks to all that replied to my post. I'll be putting these transfers on with a brand new Hix 600D press, so I expect that the timer and temp will be dead on.

I guess I should just bite the bullet and pick a transfer maker and order the numbers. I'm never going to know if I can do it unless I try.

I've just never printed on anything but 100% cotton or 50/50 blend before and I'm really kind of nervous.

Thanks again!!!

- Thom


----------



## wildcard1257

Well, I've settled on Transfer Express numbers and I ordered a custom logo as well. Both are produced with their polytrans method. i chose this method because they can be applied using a lower temp. Around 340 degrees I believe.

I'll be following the directions to a T (pun intended) when I apply them this weekend.

I've read in another threat, that I should have no need to give them a second press with a teflon sheet, because they are made of plastisol inks. So, I wont be pressing a second time. I sure do hope they don't get returned to me with the letters and logo in the oposite hand that the jersey is in.

Thanks to all who replied and gave such great advice.


----------



## printing40years

Please report back on this threat on your results and if you have any returns down the road.

I have always chosen to screen print numbers directly to the mesh jerseys for best washability, but I am old school doing this for the last 35 years. If transfers and transfer machines have improved to the point that they last a years worth of washing I'd like to know the procedure. 

Athletic grade Plastisol ink and paper stencil sets are a whole lot cheaper than a transfer machine and buying transfers from Stahls.

Bryant


----------



## thutch15

How did it turn out. I am getting ready to do some football jerseys with transfer express numbers and wanted to make sure you did not have any problems. Thanks Troy


----------

